# Heat Pressing Nylon Jacket



## cbdoya (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi I'm customizing some nylon jackets ("bomber/flight jackets from Alpha Industries - http://www.alphaindustries.com/mens-flight-jackets/alpha-industries-ma-1-slim-fit-flight-jacket.htm") and I notice some of the vinyl starts peeling right away, and you can even see some of the glue from the vinyl left behind. I know that there's a big difference heat pressing nylon than cotton, but I'm wondering if there's any techniques, or best practices when heat-pressing nylon. Also, is there a certain type of vinyl I should buy?

Thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You need a vinyl for nylon. We don't do nylon for that reason.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

you can get nylex from MDP supplies, I have some but haven't used it yet.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Nylon | Cut-Only Heat Transfer Vinyl | Imprintables Warehouse

What Binki said... unless you are doing a lot of them, it's not worth it trying to do vinyl on nylon, 
they can be a real PITA at times.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

tfalk said:


> Nylon | Cut-Only Heat Transfer Vinyl | Imprintables Warehouse
> 
> What Binki said... unless you are doing a lot of them, it's not worth it trying to do vinyl on nylon,
> they can be a real PITA at times.


 Hmm thought it might be,
I got a couple of sheets just in case.


----------

